# Betta fish home needs



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently took my younger sister's Betta fish, named Taco, because she wasn't taking care of him and he seemed liked he was just going to die if I didn't step in (he was starting to float to his side at the bottom of the tank and not eating). About a week ago he was suffering from what I think was a bacterial infection do to lack of clean water but after some medications and cleaning he is all better. At the moment he's in a 1 gallon tank no filter. I've been trying to learn all I can to give him a good life and I know that small tanks aren't the best for Bettas. I was wondering if anyone can suggest a good reasonably priced 3-5 gallon tank kit or tank and filter and other items he might need. He has gravel and a plastic plant. 

I've also been reading about something called cycling. Is that important for a Betta tank? How does one go about doing a tank cycle without having to sacrifice other fish and about how long does it take to cycle a tank?

Thank you so much for your help and this great forum. :notworthy: :thankyou:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I would wait before you cycle cause it can take weeks or month. If you cycle get a bigger tank (like a 3 gallon) and some pure ammonia and ammonia, ph, and nitrates, nitrites testing stuff. The others can continue...
I would clean his tank every day or every other day if the tank is that small and there is many 3-5g kits that are good so I can't pick which one. Replace that plastic plant with a silk or live one. That is all I know. Please oldfishlady come here...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey! =] If you're looking for a cheap kit I suggest the 5 gallon or 10 gallon (get the 10 if you can! =]) kit from walmart in the fish section! =]

If you want something acrylic then try wither a Kritter Keeper (found at Petco) or a Critter Tote (found at Petsmart) in the large size (it's about 5 gallons). 

If you go that route you could get either a pennplax smallworld filter (petco or petco.com (it's only $4.00 on petco.com!!!)), a hagen mini filter, or a sponge filter.

A sponge filter is simply biological and mechanical filtration, no chemical. You usually also need an air pump, air hose/tubing, and a gang valve that's at least 2 ways.

You can find a good air pump, air tubing, and gang valve at walmart in the fish section as well or at your local pet store. =]


CYCLING:

Here's a VERY informative site about fishless cycling, and doing it with ammonia. =] http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/fishless/fishless.html

Good luck with Taco! =] 

He's a cutie and I'm glad you did the right thing by saving him and researching about proper care! =] 

Who knows? Maybe your sister will follow in your footsteps once she sees how happy and active he is with the right care! =]


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I highly recommend this. Has everything except the heater (which is a must) but you can find a decent one in Walmart as well.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^

That would be it. =] I have that verry one. I got it at walmart a few months ago. =] We got it while grocery shopping. =]

Forgot: If you don't already have it (Though I'm assuming you do or Taco'd be dead by now) 

Water conditioner

Also forgot to tell you you need a heater and thermometer. I recommend the regular Marineland Stealth (NOT THE PRO), and the Hydor Theo http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

You'll need a heater and this one is adjustable so the temp won't fluctuate. Temp fluctiations can kill fish and the *Tetra Submersible Heater's temp fluctuates like CRAZY!* Seriously don't get that one. =/

You can find both of the adjustable heaters I suggested in any Petsmart or PetCo but it's cheaper online. =] Like 1/2 price. If you need it now though you should go get it. =]

As far as thermometers go just buy a little suction-cup tube thermometer at walmart for about $2. It's nice. =]


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the replies. :thankyou:

I have been thinking about the one from Walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...ner=TnL5HPStwNw&sourceid=26053893044207578391

and this one that I found at Petsmart http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/mini-bow-desktop-aquarium-kit-50.htm

I'd love to get him a 10 gallon tank but I don't have room for anything more then a 5ish gallon. It seems like the more gallons a tank has the higher it goes or that some tanks seem to go up in height the more gallons they have and not in length. Are these okay for bettas? I know they're shallow water fish but I cant really find a shallow tank. 

What would an air pump be for? Sorry if this sounds stupid but I thought they get their oxygen from the air like we do. Which reminds me of some other questions lol sorry >.<

I know bettas are jumpers and need some kind of a top but do they need hoods? Do they need hoods with lighting? Do the hoods need to have holes for oxygen? Again thank you so much. :notworthy:


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope, they don't need hoods or lights. Many people get them because they look nice and they like to have a lit aquarium for viewing purposes or to help them grow live plants. Bettas actually prefer a dark environment, but they can adapt to a fully lit aquarium as long as you provide them with shady areas to retreat into when they want to. Incandescent lights, even small ones, can cause dangerous temperature fluctuations when you turn them on and off--make sure that the tank you're getting has a fluorescent light. 

Most hoods and other lids aren't sealed onto the top of the tank, lol. There's plenty of gaps as well as ventilation to help get rid of excess heat that can be caused by the light fixtures on traditional hoods. If you're making a top yourself, you should be sure that there are gaps for airflow, though. 

You should patrol your local craigslist, kijiji, and freecycle for awhile. You can get very good deals on 3-5 gallon tanks, sometimes even get it for free.

If you're looking for recommendations for tank brands, I personally prefer the Marineland Eclipse series of tanks. They come with a fluorescent light and a filter that can be easily baffled. They are acrylic, so they are light and easy to do water changes in, and they are designed to be extremely quiet. I have a couple of 3G ones and a 5G--I'm pleased with them all.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

noenyu said:


> Thank you so much for all the replies. :thankyou:
> 
> I have been thinking about the one from Walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...ner=TnL5HPStwNw&sourceid=26053893044207578391
> 
> ...


No prob! =]

If I had the scratch I'd get the 5.0 Aqueon Bowfront! Those are soooooo stylish! <3

The 10 gallon kit at walmart is long and not tall. It's actually about the same height as the 5 gallon. It's just 4 or 5 inches longer and a 2 inches wider/deeper (distance from front to back). =]

Lol sorry! My bad. I'm not good at explaining. I meant to say that if you get a sponge filter, most of them require an air pump to operate. the air flows up the tube and out the sponge which draws water into the sponge and traps gunk like waste and food. =] 

If you get a sponge filter for a betta though it's strongly advised that you get a gang valve with knobs that let you adjust airflow, as the current from a sponge filter when it doesn't have a gang valve can be too strong. =[

Yes bettas have a labyrinth organ that works in a similar way to our lungs so they do breathe from the surface. They still use their gills just not as much. =]

*If you get a critter tote/ kritter keeper*

The purpose of the air pump in my post though was so that the sponge filter would work; because although some sponge filters are sold with airpumps, most of the time the pump is sold separately or they expect you to already have one. =P
In truth you could actually make your own sponge filter (I have and it works well) but it probably doesn't work as well as a pre-made one.XD Then again I didn't use the complicated plkan I just stuck an airstomne connected to airtubing into an aquaclear fiter sponge for 30 gallon tanks then ploped it into my tank and voila. I had a cheap sponge filter.

A tetra whisper, pennplax small world, or Azoo palm http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821 filter would all be great for either a critter tot/ kritter keeper. Or even for a 5.5 gallon if it didn't come with a filter. =]

Forgot to mention the palm. It getsgreat reviesw! =]

You only need to worry about this if you don't get one of the kits though. =] If you get a kit it'll come with a filter. =]

If you get the 5 gallon walmart kit then put some sponge over/in the intake. It basically gives you another stage of mechanical filtration, baffles your filter to an acceptable level, and prevents your bettas fins from being sucked up all at once. =] It's awesome. =]

Hoods are highly reccomended and even if you get a kritter keeper or critter tote it'll still have a hood on it. =]

Yes is you get a lid/hood it needs holes to let oxygen in. They don't need lighting but it certainly makes seeing the fish easier and makes the tank look nicer. Also they're required if you want to grow plants in your tank and the tank is away from the window. =]

If you get a tank without a hood/lid then just keep the water level two or three inches from the top. =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Also check the General Betta Care and FAQ sticky in the betta care thread:

It should answer most of your questions.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058 =]


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your help!:-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Take a look at this one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258

It's acrylic, costs $25.00 & shipping is FREE!!! Comes with everything except the heater and the light is FLUORESCENT!!!!!!!! 

I ordered one over the week-end & can't wait to get it!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

That is good! I need one XD


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Is the Hawkeye better than the Tetra?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...ner=TnL5HPStwNw&sourceid=13913069321760944366

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...s-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653?findingMethod=rr


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The halk eye is cheaper. How is taco?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

noenyu said:


> Is the Hawkeye better than the Tetra?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...ner=TnL5HPStwNw&sourceid=13913069321760944366
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...s-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653?findingMethod=rr



I don't know - I don't have the Hawkeye yet. I do, however, have the Tetra & that is a nice tank. The Tetra is glass & the Hawkeye is acrylic, if that is important to you. I like the looks of the Hawkeye over the Tetra.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

He's doing good thanks for asking. I got him this floating Betta log from petsmart that he seems to be enjoying. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3956162&lmdn=Fish though his little tank is a little cramped. He still has room to get to the top for air though so I figured it was okay. 

The hawkeye looks really nice and is less expensive then the tetra, I'm just unsure about the filter. The hawkeye has a rapids that I think is this one http://www.petdiscounters.com/c70/c580/Rapids-Power-Filter-p7031.html. Not sure if that's a good one but I guess I can always get another filter to replace it if i don't like it. 

Another question I had was about substrates. I would like to put some live plants in his future home and make his home feel as close to his natural environment as possible. I saw this substrate called eco-complete and another called floramax from caribsea http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/planted_aquar.html that is supposed to help plants grow/feed them but I'm not sure if that would be good for a Betta. Maybe some river rocks or pebble would be better?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad Taco's doing well! =]

D,8 Bu-bu-but! WHY wasn't that in the store?!?!?! I wish I'd seen that! I would have snatched it up!!!! </3 I think I'll spend my birthday money on it and keep the one I have now for later or something. Like when I live on my own. That tank is AMAZING! <3 And so cheap and light and adjustable filter and AUGH! </3 

I have AWFUL timing! >.< Is it even sold in stores or just online?

EDIT: Btw I PM'd you my opinions. =]

Again I say you're awesome for stepping up and taking care of him! =]


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you and thank you to all of you so much for all the help. You guys are so great for helping me out with Taco! :BIGhappy:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw no prob! =] All of us love to help! I hope he does well and that we get more pictures soon! =]


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

I had the hawk eye for Twilight and it was great! the only thing is is it's acrylic and scratches easily but if your careful it fine.the florescent light is great too

ps I didn't use the filter but i use if for a different tank and it's adjustablt flow and the lowest (sorta) is completley betta safe i have mine even higher than the lowest setting for betta's. i also got mine at Wally-mart


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you! I ordered it and its on its way. I'm so excited for it lol. Will be my first real aquarium.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

noenyu said:


> Thank you! I ordered it and its on its way. I'm so excited for it lol. Will be my first real aquarium.



GOOD for you!!! 

Got mine yesterday & set it up today - I LIKE it!!! Came with an Aqua-Tech filter & had to baffle it, but other than that it's good to go!:-D

Will get pics on today or tomorrow for all to admire - LOL!!!! 

As far as cleaning acrylic, get an acrylic scrubber pad - WELL worth the $$$, IMO. OR you can use a micro-fiber cloth - just do NOT use paper towel!


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your new tank! I'd love to see it once it's set up. I'm excited to get mine. Can paper towel scratch acrylic? My current 1 gallon tank is acrylic and it's all scratched up but I thought it was from the gravel. For that tank what heater wattage is needed? 25? 50?


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Do fully set up tanks, filter, lights, heater, normally use up a lot of electricity?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, paper towel scratches acrylic. 

I use a 25 watt heater in 5 gal. tanks & it's all good. 

Don't know about the electricity cost - we have so many tanks, I'm pretty sure one more isn't going to make any difference!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

noenyu said:


> Do fully set up tanks, filter, lights, heater, normally use up a lot of electricity?



I don't know if this is just co-incidence or not but after setting up 2 x 5 gallon tanks and one 20 gallon tank each with heaters and filters my gas/water/hydro went up 25%.
Having said that, our window a/c was on daily too.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't know that. How weird, it seems so soft.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> GOOD for you!!!
> 
> Got mine yesterday & set it up today - I LIKE it!!! Came with an Aqua-Tech filter & had to baffle it, but other than that it's good to go!:-D
> 
> ...


Oh cool! =D Did you get the glass one that I have? =] I have the Aquaculture 5 gallon kit. =] Mine also came with an aquatech. =]

Congrats Noenyu on the new tank! =] Hope it arrives safely! =]


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> As far as cleaning acrylic, get an acrylic scrubber pad - WELL worth the $$$, IMO. OR you can use a micro-fiber cloth - just do NOT use paper towel!


At my Petsmart, they're selling a glass cleaner pad for 75¢, and the acrylic for 62¢. I bought a glass cleaner (all mine are glass), because seriously? They were down from $5. Yes, please!

Sorry, had to add to that.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I know electricity will probably go up some because its more use, I just hope it's not too much more >.< lol. I just got my tank in the mail! I'm so excited to set it up and use it but I know i should cycle it >.<.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you. I'll look into the scrubbing pads. Are Siphons needed?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Oh cool! =D Did you get the glass one that I have? =] I have the Aquaculture 5 gallon kit. =] Mine also came with an aquatech. =]
> 
> Congrats Noenyu on the new tank! =] Hope it arrives safely! =]


I have both the glass 5 gal. from Wal-Mart that came with the Aqua-Tech & now the 5 gal. acrylic Hawkeye from Wal-Mart that also came with an Aqua-Tech. :-D


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck with cycling! =] The positive is that you can decorate the tank while cycling. =] So you can decide what looks best and stuff before you add Taco. =]

You also gave me an idea for a fish name! =] (will remain a secret until I get another Betta)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> I have both the glass 5 gal. from Wal-Mart that came with the Aqua-Tech & now the 5 gal. acrylic Hawkeye from Wal-Mart that also came with an Aqua-Tech. :-D


Ah. =] I'm happy with my Aquatech! =] But I'd suggest getting a fluval pre-intake sponge for it. =/ 
It almost sucked up Alakazam while he was still alive. Plus it baffles the filter REALLY well! =] 
All you need is a plastic bottle baffle and you're set! =]

Right now I'm going poor-woman with my tank using an aquaclear sponge refill on the inside of my intake tube to baffle/protect it but I'll be looking into the fluval as it's prettier because it matches and it goes over the intake. =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I use an AquaClear sponge rubber banded to the filter (where the water comes back in) on my betta tanks. Lets me control the flow - move it up, more flow & move it down, less flow - and it's another place for the good bacteria to grow. 

I just think it's a lot better system than the plastic half bottle.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lion Mom how do you do that? I need to baffle my tank and the plastic bottle method didn't work since my fish is a little too curious and swam into it. He would've drowned himself if i would've kept it >_>


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah that is a great system =] 

I mainly have it for fin protection though as I really think it'd kill me if after he finally heals; Genie gets sucked into the filter and his fins rip! >.< 

The baffling and pre-filtering are just added bonuses! =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Lion Mom how do you do that? I need to baffle my tank and the plastic bottle method didn't work since my fish is a little too curious and swam into it. He would've drowned himself if i would've kept it >_>


I just rubber band the AquaClear sponge to the filter (the same place you would put the half bottle) - put the rubber band around the filter & the sponge & VOILA!!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet! I wonder if you can do that with a normal sponge like from the dollar store...if not i guess i'll have to go to Big Al's or Petsmart...

Edit: PLUS, it'dbe better since tape doesn't work with my filter since the water un-glues it...thats another reason why the bottle-baffle (my word for it) was no good.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Yeah that is a great system =]
> 
> I mainly have it for fin protection though as I really think it'd kill me if after he finally heals; Genie gets sucked into the filter and his fins rip! >.<
> 
> The baffling and pre-filtering are just added bonuses! =]


Oh, for a lot of them I made my own pre-filters with a hunk of AquaClear sponge. Cut an "X" into the middle of it, slide it over the intake & rubber band it on to make sure it doesn't slip off. Put a decoration or something in front of it and we are good to go. 

I have a LOT of AQ sponges from when I used to raise fresh water angels and had a load of grow out tanks. Kept them 'cuz I just KNEW they would come in handy!!! :lol: I always have extras in various sizes in my 75 gal. tank's filters so I can seed a new tank when I need to.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> Oh, for a lot of them I made my own pre-filters with a hunk of AquaClear sponge. Cut an "X" into the middle of it, slide it over the intake & rubber band it on to make sure it doesn't slip off. Put a decoration or something in front of it and we are good to go.
> 
> I have a LOT of AQ sponges from when I used to raise fresh water angels and had a load of grow out tanks. Kept them 'cuz I just KNEW they would come in handy!!! :lol: I always have extras in various sizes in my 75 gal. tank's filters so I can seed a new tank when I need to.



I didn't think of cutting an X into it... I was trying to make a circular hole... ._.
I feel so stupid right now. XD

Yeah I'm gonna shove extra sponge in there when my tank is cycled and running again so that it seeds it. =] Just in case I decide to turn my 2 gallon hospital tank into a 2 gallon permanent home. XD

You can never have too many sponges! =]

Plus with their texture they make great exfoliating sponges! =] I actually tried a cut up piece I never used this morning and it worked pretty well. My skin was really soft. =]

Yes I know I'm weird. XD Yes I did loose my face scrubber. =] I had it lying in my bedroom floor and figured _Why not?_ XD


Also because somehow I didn't see it:
Yes a siphon is needed. =] It gets gunk out of your gravel that could build up there and become toxic to your fish if accidentally released. Also if there's a lot of leftover food accumulated on and in your gravel, you'll get little worms in your tank that feed off of it. They're not bad, just annoying. =]... I think at least....

I mainly use my siphon for getting water from my tank to my bucket. =] It makes life a lot easier. =]


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I LOVE my siphon! It is an absolute MUST.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Good luck with cycling! =] The positive is that you can decorate the tank while cycling. =] So you can decide what looks best and stuff before you add Taco. =]
> 
> You also gave me an idea for a fish name! =] (will remain a secret until I get another Betta)


Will be looking forward to finding out the name! I need to come up with a tank plan. I want to make it look as natural as I can for him.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I didn't think of cutting an X into it... I was trying to make a circular hole... ._.
> I feel so stupid right now. XD
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna shove extra sponge in there when my tank is cycled and running again so that it seeds it. =] Just in case I decide to turn my 2 gallon hospital tank into a 2 gallon permanent home. XD
> ...


Try this for a facial scrub: 3 tablespoons olive oil, 2 tablespoons honey, 1/2 cup raw sugar or brown sugar. Mix it all together and put in a plastic container. It's pretty nice. If you make a lot its pretty good for an all over body scrub as well.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

So I read how to do a cycle and I know its to get the good bacteria on the filter sponge but is it okay to do a 100% water change after the cycle? Okay to clean decor after the cycle? Or is the purpose to get bacteria on the decor as well? Can I put Taco into a fully cycled tank that hasn't had a water change? Still trying to understand all this sorry. :-?


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't have my tank set up yet (was a busy day) but for anyone thinking about getting the Hawkeye tank, it is pretty nice. Mine also came with an Aqua-tech filter. The Hawkeye seems somewhat energy efficient. The light has the Energy Star seal.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

noenyu said:


> I don't have my tank set up yet (was a busy day) but for anyone thinking about getting the Hawkeye tank, it is pretty nice. Mine also came with an Aqua-tech filter. The Hawkeye seems somewhat energy efficient. The light has the Energy Star seal.



Yup - I LOVE my Hawkeye tank!!!!


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> That would be it. =] I have that verry one. I got it at walmart a few months ago. =] We got it while grocery shopping. =]
> 
> ...


Is the Marineland Stealth Visi-Therm the one you have? I can't find another Stealth other then the Pro.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope. Once you have your tank cycled you shouldn't do a 100% Water Change *ever. *If you do you'll kill all the beneficial bacteria. =[ The point of cycling is to never do 100% water changes which is easier on the fish and the aquarist. =]

You can do a 75% change if you feel that it's necessary but don't empty the tank, make sure the filter is still full of water, and don't clean the gravel. That's one of the main places the bacteria live. =]

You can clean the decor after cycling if you want but you don't really need to and the bacteria settle there as well. =]

I don't know if I have the visitherm of not.. lemme take a look at my packaging...

Wow. after watching it like a hawk for 3 months I've lost it. ._. I don't know what to say.

I looked it up on petsmart.com and it turns out I've got the visi-therm. I love it but you could get it cheaper at drs. foster and smith aquatics. =]

I've got the 25 watt and it's heating my 2 gallon perfectly! =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the scrub recipe btw! =] I'll try it! =]


----------

